# Sorry to all those Vampires out there...



## MildAvaholic (Oct 10, 2008)

That sounds like a GREAT time. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

While I don't think that garlic ice cream sounds good at ALL, the festival sounds really cool!


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds kinda stinky to me, I like garlic, but not THAT much!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Mmmm....garlic ice cream. I'd try it. Have fun, A2B.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I visited Gilroy a couple years ago when I was on my way to see the Winchester House and visit San Francisco. We took a vampire tour in SF later that night and I'm sure it was all the garlic we had eaten earlier that day was why we never saw one!


----------

